# Which Bear Spray?



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Which bear spray do you prefer? There are a lot of different ones out there! I am much more likely to have a run in with dogs than a bear but from what I've read it sounds like bear spray is what I should carry.


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Counter Assault. maybe I am partial to it because it is made here in my home town.

http://counterassault.com/html/beardeterrent.html

That said I have taken the safety off a couple of times when a Sow and her cubs got too close but not actually used it. I know people who have used it and it works. Also I had a can stored where it was exposed to freezing for years past the expiration date and it still worked.
For dogs a can of long range wasp&hornet spray is an option.

Bear Spray vs. Bullets
Which offers better protection? http://www.udap.com/bearnews.pdf

Always having it with you is a very good idea...it will work very well on people too.

Joe


----------



## DKalakay (Dec 24, 2009)

I prefer Counter Assault too. We run into bear several times a year but I've never had to use it. The can is slightly shorter than most other brands so it fits in a back pant pocket which for me means I carry it more often. 
Denise


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Counter Assault
a few years ago i had my can of Counter Assault fall off my belt my horse stepped on it and punctured it. we had to move camp!!!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Udap is also very good.


----------

